
SABLE – An open source bootloader to establish mutual trust - cti-j
https://sable.critical.com/
======
cti-j
github -
[https://github.com/CriticalTechnologiesInc/SABLE](https://github.com/CriticalTechnologiesInc/SABLE)

website - [https://sable.critical.com/](https://sable.critical.com/)

Some papers produced as a result of this effort:

* Formal Verification of a Modern boot Loader [https://surface.syr.edu/eecs_techreports/183/](https://surface.syr.edu/eecs_techreports/183/)

* A Formally Verified Heap Allocator [https://surface.syr.edu/eecs_techreports/182/](https://surface.syr.edu/eecs_techreports/182/)

* A High-Level Overview of SABLE [https://sable.critical.com/media/whitepaper-sable.pdf](https://sable.critical.com/media/whitepaper-sable.pdf)

It's certainly a work in progress, and lots planned for the future, but we
wanted to share this with the community sooner than later. Happy to answer any
questions about it that I can!

